# River Coffee



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I have followed a number of threads on this important topic previously and wanted to present a few questions and see what other people's experiences have been

I just this afternoon received a box of "Tea Bags" to be used for coffee.

1) I intend to boil a pot of water, remove the pot from the flame and toss in the bags of coffee once the water is just "off the boil". Is this a good idea at Westwater Canyon altitude, or should I keep the water simmering?

2) Portioning, at home I use a basket filter and throw in a tablespoon of grounds for each cup of water. "Cups" are determined by the measurements on the coffee machine, not 8oz increments. Should I use the same for my 36 cup coffee pot. That seems like a lot of coffee if it's goiong to sit and soak.

Thanks for any advice/opinions/observations.

See you on the creek,

Tom


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

In my experience tea bag coffee is painfully weak, regardless of the number of tea bags used. If you wish to make coffee on the river without a proper coffee making device (percolator, press, etc.), I suggest either:
A manual drip coffee cone.
Cowboy coffee.
Cowboy coffee run through a strainer.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Tom, you must be an engineer!

Certainly not a cowboy cause you'd already have this one figured out...

in other news we used those bags before, they are good for 1 strong cup of coffee or 2 coffee flavored cups. I would try 15-20 in your 36 cup deal at first.

the water boiling temp at 7K feet is 200 degrees, so no you don't have to simmer too long, but you can add those bags when the bubbles start to appear bring to a boil remove and let steep for 5-10 minutes or till cool enough to sip.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

abandon the tea bags. get a thermos and old coffee basket or melita from your local thrift store (in your case the arc). nest the coffee basket with a filter inside in the top of the thermos. add 1 T of grounds per cup of coffee to the filter, then pour your boiling water into the filter. when you're done running the water through, remove basket/filter and put the lid back on the thermos to keep your coffee hot. enjoy!


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

put coffe in a pot of boiling water, shut off the flame. Let it sit a sec or two. Add a little bit of cold water to settle the grounds. If you don't like the chuncks, you can pour it through a strainer. Don't forget to add the Baileys or Kahula to make it really good.


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

The dude-
That seems like a good idea, but how slowly do you have to pour the water over the basket of grounds? Seems like too fast and your cup of joe would be weak.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Gumbydamnit said:


> The dude-
> That seems like a good idea, but how slowly do you have to pour the water over the basket of grounds? Seems like too fast and your cup of joe would be weak.


however fast the filter inside the basket lets it drain through. it's really no different than a coffee pot in terms of how quickly the water moves through the grounds. if anything i cut back on coffee because it is sometimes too strong.


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

I have one of those fancy plastic river french presses, and while it makes a good cup, you have to deal with the grinds, its big, etc.

The wife had the perfect solution- Starbucks Via packets. they are little instant coffee packs that take up no space, you don't have to clean up a pot, and the only garbage is the foil packet- no grinds, tea bags, and you never end up with wasted, cold coffee in the pot. Plus, it tastes just like starbucks. might not be the best choice for a grand trip where you are making gallons of coffee, but for the two of us on over nights, it is the best thing since well, starbucks. 

Starbucks VIA Ready Brew at Starbucks Store


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Whoapiglet said:


> I have one of those fancy plastic river french presses, and while it makes a good cup, you have to deal with the grinds, its big, etc.
> 
> The wife had the perfect solution- Starbucks Via packets. they are little instant coffee packs that take up no space, you don't have to clean up a pot, and the only garbage is the foil packet- no grinds, tea bags, and you never end up with wasted, cold coffee in the pot. Plus, it tastes just like starbucks. might not be the best choice for a grand trip where you are making gallons of coffee, but for the two of us on over nights, it is the best thing since well, starbucks.
> 
> Starbucks VIA Ready Brew at Starbucks Store


the starbucks VIA's are OK. i used them last fall on a couple of elk hunting backpack trips. don't get the "iced" version. really sweet. if you're looking for that kind of coffee, the nescafe singles are cheaper and make better coffee.


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

the_dude said:


> the starbucks VIA's are OK. i used them last fall on a couple of elk hunting backpack trips. don't get the "iced" version. really sweet. if you're looking for that kind of coffee, the nescafe singles are cheaper and make better coffee.


Thanks for the tip- I'll definitely give those a try- the Via's are a bit pricey.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll do Starbucks Via packs for myself, but they are far too expensive if it's for a group. I prefer the Thermos for more people. Last year I found a 2 qt. Coleman jug with a threaded wide mouth top. In the same store (City Market) I found a gold screen filter for $5 that fit perfectly into the slight taper at the top of the jug.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

There was talk here, http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...ding-cloth-coffee-bags-for-a-press-35213.html, about using super-sized tea bags (4" x 6") and filling with coffee. I was thinking about getting a box to try.

On The Grand this winter, we all agreed to bring our own coffee press mugs so one person wasn't responsible for keeping the coffee going and warm in the cold as well as cleaning the group press, just needed hot water in a thermos. After a couple days most eveyone got sick of dealing with it and went without or used an alternative. I was pretty surprised. Not too difficult of a chore.


----------



## trickpony (Apr 20, 2010)

I've made way too much campfire cowboy coffee for hunting trips, rafting trips, etc. etc. Here's a foolproof method:

I usually take cheap coffee (not super cheap but Costco brand or something... if it gets a little damp it's not a crisis).
Take a pot - ideally an campfire coffee pot but anything works. Bring your water to a ripping boil, then put in the desired amount of coffee. Cover and let boil a second or two, then pull off the heat.
Now, take some cinnamon (or cloves), sprinkle a generous amount on top, cover, and let boil 5 seconds more.
Pull off heat, wait 4-5 minutes, add a little cold water (if desired) and enjoy! If you let it sit the grounds really won't be that much of a problem.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Gremlin said:


> I'll do Starbucks Via packs for myself, but they are far too expensive if it's for a group. I prefer the Thermos for more people. Last year I found a 2 qt. Coleman jug with a threaded wide mouth top. In the same store (City Market) I found a gold screen filter for $5 that fit perfectly into the slight taper at the top of the jug.


that's the exact setup i use and described in my above post. works like a charm.


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

i put the coffee in a clean bandana with cordage around it. Throw it in the boiling pot. take it out whenever you want and you have coffee.


----------



## muttster (Jan 12, 2009)

Back to Tom's original questions... I am assuming he is talking about the BIG teabags (4x6"), if so they work great. My first suggestion is try it at home on your stove. Put in as much coffee as you normally would for that size pot, and then add some extra (I prefer strong coffee). You should be able to get the amount needed dialed in within few pots. 

We then pre-pack the coffee in the bags, and then ziplock them to take on the river. It makes for good "no mess" coffee on the river. When you are done, just toss it in your trash , no more dealing with loose grounds in wash water, and less mircrotrash.


----------



## DanC (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is a link to an article on making the Perfect Cowboy Coffee -http://content.yudu.com/A17fm6/Canoerootsearlysum09/resources/20.htm

or a video of a pretty neat "french press" like thing that I haven't tried but really want to 
YouTube - RapidMediaTV's Channel

Not exactly what you were after but some ideas.

Dan Caldwell
Rapid Media TV Guy


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

Wheels on luggage, self-bailing raft floors. Why didn't we think of these years ago?...we aren't that far out of the trees. OK, here's the system for coffee. 

One gallon 128 oz Bubba keg (BK) with spigot on the bottom (Amazon.com: Bubba Keg 128 Oz Cooler Black: Kitchen & Dining), Strainer, commercial (large) coffee filters, large pot for boiling water. Boil water (woodland power stove), put strainer on BK, filter + coffee in strainer, start production--repeat! Excelent coffee for med-large groups. I've found BKs at home despot for $5. Enjoy!


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

lmaciag said:


> On The Grand this winter, we all agreed to bring our own coffee press mugs so one person wasn't responsible for keeping the coffee going and warm in the cold as well as cleaning the group press, just needed hot water in a thermos. After a couple days most eveyone got sick of dealing with it and went without or used an alternative. I was pretty surprised. Not too difficult of a chore.


lmaciag,

Who are these people who give up on a mug press? Especially on a winter canyon trip?

I move between the Aeropress and a mug press- both are incredibly easy to deal with when sleepy/hungover/still drunk.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

funrivers said:


> Wheels on luggage, self-bailing raft floors. Why didn't we think of these years ago?...we aren't that far out of the trees. OK, here's the system for coffee.
> 
> One gallon 128 oz Bubba keg (BK) with spigot on the bottom (Amazon.com: Bubba Keg 128 Oz Cooler Black: Kitchen & Dining), Strainer, commercial (large) coffee filters, large pot for boiling water. Boil water (woodland power stove), put strainer on BK, filter + coffee in strainer, start production--repeat! Excelent coffee for med-large groups. I've found BKs at home despot for $5. Enjoy!


Read the review on it...sounds like Bubba sucks it.


----------



## water_roller (Dec 12, 2010)

Easiest, simplest, greatest coffee on and off the river: aeropress. Light to pack and indestructable. Look it up on google.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Does your perc have a handle? All you need to do is put grounds in with water, boil, steep, when it's done- take it by the handle and swing it back and forth several times. The grounds will settle to the bottom- it works way better than any other method I've ever seen- and I've seen most of the ones listed here.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you al for your assistance. One of you had it right, I just ordered a box of Large Drawstrng refillable tea bags from Mountain Herbs that was discussed previously. I was not talking about the single serving bags from Folgers or whoever that are packed in foil.

I bought the bags to simplify coffee grounds cleanup as opposed to using th percolator which is a little messy and takes forever, or making cowboy coffee which isa pain to clean up.

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Maybe Starbucks can start making VIA in bulk? That stuff is amazing for short trips for only a few people.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

"Cowboy coffee" is crap. Hell, boiled coffee period is crap. If you insist upon boiling the stuff, you might as well use Folgers or some other equivalent drek and save your money.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

I prefer my Swissgold single cup brewer. I use it at home, work, and in the outdoors. I don't even have an alternative way of making my coffee. You can really baby that single cup of coffee to perfection with it.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I just watched the Aeropress video and it looks pretty slick. I might have to get myself one of those! I like the idea of having a mug of coffee and able to clean up the mess before I'm done with my beverage. It is annoying to deal with the grounds in a press mug after the kitchen and garbage have been packed away.


----------



## Rivertroll (Apr 8, 2011)

*What toilet paper should I use?*

All you D-bags out there. I am going off the sharing nature of the buzz and am wondering what toilet paper should i use to wipe my arse with? Any suggestions? I am also wondering if anyone out there might have an alternative arse wiping technique they'd like to share. Especially if you use it while on westwater. Thanks in advance....


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

rivertroll-
Didn't realize kayakers ever wiped. I would suggest you try a cholla cactus. And I guess you don't have a use for coffee what with your all-day adrenaline load.

Us expedition rafters love our morning caff and ways to avoid rinsing grounds into the river is worth discussing.


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

wildh2onriver said:


> Read the review on it...sounds like Bubba sucks it.


I guess there are good Bubbas and bad Bubbas Check the lid before you buy--the four I have used were fine.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Rivertroll:

I would suggest you try Bidet Buddies, suggested by my buddy Gary in Westwater last September when nobody could find the TP. Make your contribution to the Groover, bend over and open up and have your "Bidet Buddy" powerwash your Buttcrack with a Stream Machine. Should provide good cheer for the most irascible boaters in your group.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

twmartin said:


> Rivertroll:
> 
> I would suggest you try Bidet Buddies, suggested by my buddy Gary in Westwater last September when nobody could find the TP. Make your contribution to the Groover, bend over and open up and have your "Bidet Buddy" powerwash your Buttcrack with a Stream Machine. Should provide good cheer for the most irascible boaters in your group.


Tom, do you have any suggestions for removing the Old Chub that is now sprayed all over my laptop?


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

If you like the Starbucks Via but don't want to pay the star bucks, check out Trung Nguyen "G7" - I buy it direct from their website but I think there might be other sources. A lot cheaper! We did a head-to-head taste test on the San Juan last year and G7 handily beat Via. 

Of course the press is the best, but grounds are a pain to deal with.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

ilanarama said:


> If you like the Starbucks Via but don't want to pay the star bucks, check out Trung Nguyen "G7" - I buy it direct from their website but I think there might be other sources. A lot cheaper! We did a head-to-head taste test on the San Juan last year and G7 handily beat Via.
> 
> Of course the press is the best, but grounds are a pain to deal with.


I know there are many who think the press is the best. 
The press coffee while good enough always seems to get cold(ish), is hard to press ( and don't tell me you've never shot a press out while trying to press it) and you still get grounds in. 

The coffee that comes out of this is the best for me. I like it really hot with milk. Sometimes I even heat the milk a bit so it doesn't cool it down too much.

The coffee that comes out of this is the best for me. I like it really hot with milk. Sometimes I even heat the milk a bit so it doesn't cool it down too much. 

Primula Aluminum 12 Cup Stovetop Espresso Coffee Maker

And while the Via is passable coffee it sure isn't what I look forward to in the morning. Seems like this is advocated for backpacker type trips in a boat or kayak or something??? I don't do those so I don't need.


----------



## manifestphil (Apr 5, 2011)

For those of you who have a JetBoil, This $15 bugger has saved my mood a few times.


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

*easy, cheap and compact*

Probably the easiest, cheapest and most compact option:

Thai tea filter stainless steel / muslin: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

manifestphil said:


> For those of you who have a JetBoil, This $15 bugger has saved my mood a few times.


 
I need a cup of coffee in me before I can operate the Jetboil Press. My success rate is about 50% of not boiling over.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Riparian said:


> "Cowboy coffee" is crap. Hell, boiled coffee period is crap. If you insist upon boiling the stuff, you might as well use Folgers or some other equivalent drek and save your money.


The key to good cowboy coffee is to boil the water, add coarse ground coffee, and turn off the heat immediately. Then let it set for a few. Before drinking pour a little bit of cold water over the top to sink the grounds. It is a little chewy at the bottom, but damn fine coffee. Did this for a group of 35 for weeks during geology field camp without anyone fussing. That said, I usually try to get folks to bring french press mugs if they want coffee, that way you can just heat water for instant oatmeal, hot chocolate, tea, and everyone can have what they want. The kid loves hot chocolate on a cold morning!


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

catwoman said:


> The key to good cowboy coffee is to boil the water, add coarse ground coffee, and turn off the heat immediately. Then let it set for a few. Before drinking pour a little bit of cold water over the top to sink the grounds. It is a little chewy at the bottom, but damn fine coffee. Did this for a group of 35 for weeks during geology field camp without anyone fussing. That said, I usually try to get folks to bring french press mugs if they want coffee, that way you can just heat water for instant oatmeal, hot chocolate, tea, and everyone can have what they want. The kid loves hot chocolate on a cold morning!


Coffee boiled is coffee spoiled. So yes, with cowboy coffee boil the water before adding grounds but then don't let it boil again after adding grounds.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I have tried a number of different options and have resolved the following:

1) The quickest way to produce a large pot of very strong and tasty coffee is to make it cowboy style. Know how many "6 oz cups" your container is, use a tablespoon of course grounds per cup and then 10% extra, boil water, pour in grounds, stir vigorously, let sitt for a few minutes off the boil but maybe on a low flame to keep the water just off the boil, stir vigorously after a few minutes because the grounds tend to clump in a brick at the top, let sit for a total of maybe 8 minutes. Lastly, stir vigorously and pour a cup of cold water straight dow th vortex of the funnel. Let sit a last minute and then pour.

2) I ordered some of those "drawstring teabags", all they do is float around the top of the coffee pot and never fully absorb water. The time yoou save cleaning is more than lost spent trying to get the bags to settle and fully steep.

3) Percolators take forever and the coffee basket is never big enough to make a full pot of strong coffee. To make a strong pot you can't fill with more than 2/3 of the water capacity. Thses are easier to clean than cowboy coffee pots, but take a few minutes longer and you need to be carefull it doesn't boil over while percolating.

Thanks for all the advice and assistance, I think I now have my game down for fast, easy, quality coffee delivery for large groups.


----------

